# Votre avis sur Gentoo plutôt qu'un autre

## krysto

Bonjour, je reposte ici parce que le forum francophone semble plus y avoir grand monde.

Bonjour,

Je me retourne vers d'autres solutions :

Toutou Linux plus trop maintenu.

Mandriva sur un vieux PC qui était en 98 avec KDE ça rame trop et avec Xfce après une longue installation plus 2 heures passé pour 202 màj la veille, aujourd'hui le PC démarre, 20 mn écran noir avec le curseur, plus 10 minutes écran de veille Mandriva. Voila qui me dégoute pas mal alors que j'adore ce linux !

Config de la vieille bête non poillu :

Carte mère PSS VM - (SIS 5595)

Mémoire RAM monté à 192Mo

tout ceci dans une tour plus grande ( l'ancienne étant une mini HP Pavilion 6550) et comme c'est du HP avec Windows elle est censé être morte vu que le disc dur (7Go qui est obligatoire) est HS, mais pas avec Linux visiblement grâce au grub. De plus 98se est très vieux et plus à jour du tout.

Déjà pourquoi il y a deux adresses Gentoo fr ?

Après, selon vous, vous pensez que ça ramera aussi ? Qu'il faudra plus de dix minutes pour démarrer ?

Merci par avance pour vos avis avisé.

Peut-on aussi installer des logiciels éducatifs tel-que GCompris ?

Après j'aurais aimé savoir si on peut après me donner un lien pour une vieille machine en .iso , mais pour graver un LiveCD parce qu'avec tous ces liens et fichiers je ne trouve pas en dehors du non LiveCD que j'ai trouvé ici http://mirrors.kernel.org/gentoo/releases/x86/autobuilds/current-iso/ .Last edited by krysto on Tue Mar 22, 2011 5:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonjour,

Quel est le processeur ? et à quelle vitesse tourne-t-il ?

Gentoo est une distribution basée sur sources, et compiler sur une aussi vieille brouette risque de prendre un temps fou ! Pour info, j'ai installé il y a 6 ans un Gentoo sur un Pentium II 266, il a fallu une semaine pour avoir le système de base avec Gnome.

Perso, j'éviterais Gentoo et resterais sur Puppy Linux (dont une nouvelle version vient de sortir, pour info).

----------

## krysto

Bonjour et merci pour ta réponse. J'étais justement (mais) sur Toutou Linux.

Puppy est en français ? OK pourquoi pas  :Smile:  j'ai encore du mal à comprendre pourquoi Toutou en plus de Puppy.

En attendant dans savoir plus je fonce prendre la dernière version de Puppy.

Edit. Le processeur du vieux AMD je ne sais plus trop bien.

----------

## sunseb7

Dans le même style que Gentoo, mais sans la compilation, tu peux essayer Arch Linux. Excellente distribution, très légère et rapide. Attention, nécessite une architecture i686 (Pentium Pro minimum).

----------

## xaviermiller

Toutou est la version française de Puppy. J'ai un peu confondu les pinceaux. Quel AMD est-ce un K6 ? K6 II ? Athlon ?

Que donne /cat/cpuinfo dans ton toutou ?

----------

## krysto

Merci pour le tilt c'est ça ! un K6 pas une mirtille roo   :Rolling Eyes: 

Trop tard je relance Puppy en espérant que le FR est bien pris.

On peut même choisir son navigateur, en plus Firefox 3.6 3.6.x ou 4b  :Smile: 

Arf toujours en anglais :s

Les problèmes étaient de CDBurnerXP, j'ai réussi impécable et plus vite avec DeepBurner  :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

C'est plus sage. Il vaut mieux, pour ta patience, et ta consommation électrique, installer une Gentoo sur une machine "un peu" plus récente  :Wink: 

----------

## geekounet

Hello, peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## krysto

En conformité ?

----------

## ghoti

 *krysto wrote:*   

> En conformité ?

 

Point 3/3 dans le lien donné par Geekounet !  :Wink: 

----------

## jaypeche

Mon point de vue est qu'il n'existe pas dans le monde GNU/Linux d'équivalent à Gentoo. C'est une distribution  très robuste pour qui sait l'admnistrer...

Seul bémol, cette distro nécessite quelques notions tout de même; les documentations sont vraiment bien faites et l'on peut s'y réferer naivement.

Chez moi Gentoo Hardened en raid1+0 sur un serveur n'a jamais fléchi, et Gentoo sur mon Desktop tourne vraiment bien !

Je te la recommande car elle est pour moi la meilleure distribution en terme de stabilité, de technicité et d'optimisation.

Seul bémol : Gentoo nécessite une config assez récente sans quoi les temps de compilation sont vraiment longs !

Linux dbox2.arg.org 2.6.34-gentoo-r12 #1 SMP Sat Nov 27 16:39:33 CET 2010 i686 Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 3.20GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

Linux pingwho.arg.org 2.6.28-hardened-r9 #1 SMP Mon Jan 3 18:02:26 CET 2011 i686 Intel(R) Celeron(TM) CPU 1200MHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

uptime : 11:28:04 up 41 days,  1:26,  3 users,  load average: 0.02, 0.01, 0.00

 :Cool: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Il y a des équivalents : LinuxFromScratch, exherbo, funtoo, arch, ..

----------

